# Did I get a rotten butt?



## logan08c (Dec 24, 2013)

So I was supposed to be making pulled pork for a Christmas Eve party, but when I unwrapped my butt I was greeted with.. this.













CAM00075.jpg



__ logan08c
__ Dec 24, 2013






Now raw pork isn't exactly the sweetest smelling thing, but this thing could be smelled from near across the kitchen. Not wanting to potentially start an outbreak of plague I triple wrapped the thing and threw it in the freezer where I'll try to get my money back, but I am curious if anyone knows just what on earth is wrong with it. I've cooked over a dozen butts and never seen anything like it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2013)

Most likely Temperature Abuse. I worked in a Grocery store for years. It is not uncommon for customers to put meat in their cart then 5 isles later decide for whatever reason they don't want it and stick it on the shelf where ever they are at. Store employees that don't know many better will see it, who knows how many hours later, and put it back in the case. Some time later you come along and buy this meat. You get it home, break the seal and fall over from the stink...JJ


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 24, 2013)

Mostlikely temp abuse as Jimmy said. If you take it back I would do it ASAP. The longer you wait the more room they have to wiggle and say you did the abuse....


----------



## cgaengineer (Dec 28, 2013)

Logan08C said:


> So I was supposed to be making pulled pork for a Christmas Eve party, but when I unwrapped my butt I was greeted with.. this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fresh pork should have zero smell...it will have an odor if removed from vac pack but even that should dissipate. I suspect you got one that was left out of fridge..most stores should have no problem making it right, I've taken many things back.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------

